# الشعر الطويل في الكتاب المقدس



## amselim (5 يناير 2010)

الشعر الطويل في الكتاب المقدس يشير بصفة عامة إلى الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال ( عد 6: 5 )، كما إلى الوداعة التي تليق بالمرأة "كالإناء الأضعف"، ومن أجل ذلك وَجَب على الرجل أن يعطيها كرامة ( 1بط 3: 7 ). وفي 1كورنثوس11 يتكلم الكتاب عن الشعر الطويل كمجد للمرأة (ع15)، وعن أنه قبيح بالمرأة أن تُقَصّ أو تُحلق (ع 6). والمرأة بلا شك تعكس المجد والجمال اللذين بهما يسربلها الله عندما تستقر في مكانها المُعطى لها من الله، مكان الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال، وتتمسك بخصائصها وسجاياها الأنثوية. وبقدر ما تكون المرأة هكذا، بقدر ما تبدو أكثر جمالاً، وبقدر ما تحظى برضى الله. وبالعكس، على قدر ما تحاول المرأة أن تتشبه بالرجل أو تحتل مكانه، بقدر ما تفقد من جمالها وفضلها وفضائلها. فالمرأة لا يكتمل جمالها الأدبي إلا إذا احتلت المكان الذي لأجله خُلقت؛ مكان الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال. 

ومن هنا كان تحريض الرسول: «أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب» ( أف 5: 22 ). هذا الخضوع الذي على الزوجة أن تراعيه نحو زوجها، يجب أن يكون «كما للرب» بمعنى أن خضوع الزوجة لزوجها هو في الواقع خضوع لسلطان الرب وترتيبه من البدء، وصون لحقوق الرجل الذي منحه الرب إياها له منذ القديم «لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة» ( أف 5: 23 )، و«لأن آدم جُبِل أولاً ثم حواء» ( 1تي 2: 13 ). «ولأن الرجل لم يُخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرَّجل» ( 1كو 11: 9 ). 

وفي هذه الأيام الأخيرة التي نعيش فيها، يُعتبر خضوع المرأة أمرًا غير مرغوب فيه، ولا يتفق مع الروح العصرية. فالنساء يطلبن الحرية والمُساواة بالرجال في الحقوق، غير أن خضوع الزوجة لزوجها، هو أمر الله الصريح. وإذا ما نُقضت أوامر الله، كانت النتيجة الحزن والفوضى، كما هو الحال في كثير من البيوت. إن المرأة التي تتولى رئاسة البيت احتقارًا لزوجها، هي تعيسة وبائسة، وستحصد بلا شك ثمار تمردها في آثام أولادها الذين ينشئون بلا تريب.


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2010)

ليه دنا بدور على حد حمش كدا اقوله صباح الخير يرزعنى قلم احس انو سى السيد بس واسفاه مش كتير يا عمو انتا بتشوف شباب اليومين دول انا احيانا بشمئز من لبسهم مش بعمم طبعا بس نصهم كدا
فين ايام يا سى السيد حمش كدا وكلمته تزلزل 
اجى انزل يقولى لااء واجى اعاند يزعق يسلاام


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2010)

الزمن اتغير 

ايام سى السيد راحت 

مفيش حاضر ونهم وتحت امرك 

الحب والتفاهم  والثقه دى اهم شىء 

المرأة التي تتولى رئاسة البيت

لا مش مطلوب خالص دى شركه زوجيه 

شكراااااااا على الموضوع القيم 



​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> الزمن اتغير ​
> 
> ايام سى السيد راحت ​
> مفيش حاضر ونهم وتحت امرك ​
> ...


 لا يعم انا جربت اللى يسيبنى براحتى دا مش حلو مفيش مغامرة فى الحياة العادى اللى انا بعمله مع بابا واخواتى ممكن انزل منغير مقلهم اللى كان خطيبى كان كدا برضو انزلى براحتك وممكن متستاذنيش لا محبش كدا انا عاوز حد يزعقلى لاا متنزليش بس مش قدام الناس اعورة قال يعنى هقدر هو لو كل دا يتعمل بحب وتفاهم هتبقى حلوة بس انو يسيبنى كدا احس انو مش مهتم بيا او حتى بيتجاهلنى لازم احس انو بيدخل ويدينى رائية يقولى متتاخريش بس مش تادية واجب لو اتاخرت يجى يروحنى همرمطة اللى هيجى تانى دا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يهدك ياميرنا امسحى المشاركة دى علشان اول ما يجى هبعتهالة على طول 

لا فعلا عندك حق الست مش تحس بنفسها ست غير لما تحس انها مخلوق ضعيف رقيق 

فيه حد سندها والحيطة الى بتتكى عليها وقت اللزوم 

وكمان على ما اعتقد ان الست بتبقى اسعد مخلوقة والراجل كمان 

لكن لو الامور اتقلبت بتبقى اكيد الست مدايقة وحاسة انها فقدت انوثتها الجميلة الرقيقة الى زى الوردة والنسمة الصافية 

لكن فى بعض الظروف بتتطلب ان الست تقود مكان الرجل لو كان غائب او كان وجودة بلا معنى ولا لزمة فى المنزل 

ربنا يحمينا ويدينى واحد اطلع عينه ويطلع عينى ونمشى احنا الاتنين عور ​*


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

انتو البنات اذا حبكم واحد رقيق و رومانسي بتقولو عليه مايع و زي البنات ده مش راجل ايه ده انا مش بحس بأنوثتي وااااااااااااااء 
انا عاوزة حد حمش و سي سيد 

اذا جه واحد حمش بيضربكو وكل ما يشوفكو بيخربط خلقتكو بتقولو وااااااااااء انا بدي واحد خنون يعاملني بحنية مش كلو ضرب دبحني 

بيجيها واحد جاهل لا يفقه شيئا و عاطل عن العمل بتقول البنت واااااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااء انا بدي واحد شغيل و يكون دارس شي شغلة و يقوم من خبقتي دبحني كل النهار  واااااااااااااء 

بيجيها واحد مثقف و يشتغل كل النهار بتيجي واااااااااااااااااااااااااء طول النهار بيشتغل و يتفلسف علي انا بدي واحد يبقى حدي كل العمر واااااااااااااء 

اي فهمنا فهمنا عنجد هالنسوان شغلة الله يساعدكن والله العظيمة بتخربو بيت احسن زلمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

> * ربنا يحمينا ويدينى واحد اطلع عينه ويطلع عينى ونمشى احنا الاتنين عور *



*تفجعي له عين ويفجع لك عين وتبقوا عور انتوا الإتنين !*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه .......عجبنى الموضوع عن جد
وكمان ردودكم الحلوة المرحة....
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع حلو اوووووووى
ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع حلو اوووووووى
ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## princess samir (7 يناير 2010)

بما أنى لسة بدرى أوى على الموضوع  ده لكن أحب كل إنسان ياخد دوره فى الحياة و مايتعداش حقوق التانى و لازم يكون فى حب مش بتاع أفلام و لآ مسلسلات تركى لكن الحب الل يسكبه الروح القدس و الحياة تبقى جميلة لو فى مشاركة حقيقية بين الاتنين


----------



## منصور بشرى (7 يناير 2010)

خضوع المرأة لرجلها ليس انتقاص لها ولكنه ترتيب من الرب ليستقيم البيت وهل كان خضوع الابن للاب انتقاص له حاشا .


----------



## amselim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم الغالى

الرب معكم


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرااااا للموضوع اخي الحبيب 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## amselim (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى روز لتشريفك للموضوع

الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وراائع جدا

شكرااااا

ربنا معاكم


----------



## amselim (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك النهيسى لمرورك الكريم

الرب معك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا يعم انا جربت اللى يسيبنى براحتى دا مش حلو مفيش مغامرة فى الحياة العادى اللى انا بعمله مع بابا واخواتى ممكن انزل منغير مقلهم اللى كان خطيبى كان كدا برضو انزلى براحتك وممكن متستاذنيش لا محبش كدا انا عاوز حد يزعقلى لاا متنزليش بس مش قدام الناس اعورة قال يعنى هقدر هو لو كل دا يتعمل بحب وتفاهم هتبقى حلوة بس انو يسيبنى كدا احس انو مش مهتم بيا او حتى بيتجاهلنى لازم احس انو بيدخل ويدينى رائية يقولى متتاخريش بس مش تادية واجب لو اتاخرت يجى يروحنى همرمطة اللى هيجى تانى دا


*الله على كلامك يا ميرنا
ربنا يحميكي ويحااافظ عليكي
وان لقتي حد كده ابقي قوليلي عشان اتفائل 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع راائع جدااا
شكراا ليك
ربنا يباركك*


----------

